# How long has anyone gone without sex?(forgive me)



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

My divorce is dragging(still living with STBX) and its been almost 3 years since I've had sex. I have thought of casual encounters and all those stupid ads on Craigslist but honestly, I not the type of person to do casual encounters or whatever plus I know its not worth risking my health among safety and at the same time, I can only live like a nun for so long. Thanks for listening!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So stop living with him, and start dating?

C


----------



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

Lawyer says I can't and I really don't want anything serious. I would like a chance to live alone first for a while which is something I never had before marriage. I have considered dating while still living under the same roof but feel that no one would understand my situation.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

roxanne4238 said:


> Lawyer says I can't and I really don't want anything serious. I would like a chance to live alone first for a while which is something I never had before marriage. I have considered dating while still living under the same roof but feel that no one would understand my situation.


Are there any bars in your neighborhood?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

roxanne4238 said:


> Lawyer says I can't and I really don't want anything serious. I would like a chance to live alone first for a while which is something I never had before marriage. I have considered dating while still living under the same roof but feel that no one would understand my situation.


Well, I had good luck with some online "adult" sites. In fact, met my SO on one. We started thinking we were both wanting a FWB type relationship, ended up falling in love, and we're still together after more than three years. 

As long as you're honest with people up front, you've got nothing really to lose. Yes, some people may have trouble accepting your situation. That doesn't make you or them bad people; it just means you're not compatible at this point in time. But if you're going to start dating, the sooner you can accept the fact that you can't be everyone's cup of tea, the better off you'll be.

Good luck!

Btw... Make sure your lawyer is ok with the idea of you seeing someone, and that it won't affect your divorce. 

C


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

Seems like the only one stopping you is you. Ask yourself why.

No matter what your history is, I'm pretty sure you know how things are today. You could meet a man almost anywhere for an intimate encounter; you just need to decide if you should. 

If you do make sure you use protection and choose with discretion. Evaluate the risks and determine if it's worth it.

Personally, if I were you I would wait. Are you really going to enjoy yourself with a stranger while all worried, nervous, and stressed? Even if you get somewhat comfortable with the person, in the back of your mind you're still going to be worried about your safety and health. 

Doesn't seem like it's worth it to me.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I suggest you start with meetups.com.

It is a better, safer, more theraputic way to meet people. And don't kid yourself, most of them are looking for someone to date or screw.

I couldn't wait three months and there is no penalty in FL for my "infidelity" (my WAS decided to leave) so power to you for being true to the process.

Hope you get some living back into your life,
Stretch


----------

